# how to hook up a hydor eth 200 heater inline



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

ok i have been having trouble i want to make a under tank manifold out of pvc. i always get close to how i want it but cant find a way to hook up my heater. i have seen ways posted online but cant find parts or dont understand.

then i found a way that works for me. i used some 1/2" probe holders. they work great to a little work getting it on its very tight. i put the probe holder in very very hot water to help. if you do this it becomes permanent. you will not be able to get the holder off with out cutting it as you will see in pictures.


























and some random pictures of my tank for fun.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice. I'm looking to buy the hydor (bought one earlier but it didn't fit) but I'm going to do it later since I'm out of money. Nice tank btw...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Hygro Compacta!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, I recognize that Rosette. I'm glad to see it's doing well in your tank.


----------

